# My pig pooped a worm / parasite?



## 2kidsdad (Sep 27, 2009)

I got a couple Berkshire pigs about 2 months ago. One of the had a skin condition a couple weeks ago. It looked like sores, don't know if he was scratching himself on the shelter or what. I was out feeding them this morning and saw what looked like a white 6" worm come out his rear :hem:. He appears healthy and is putting on weight. I'm getting a little worried, I like my animals healthy.. Haven't had pigs since I was a kid. Seem to spend more time worring about them then anything else. Thinking on giving up on the pigs.. Thoughts, suggestions?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

2kidsdad said:


> I got a couple Berkshire pigs about 2 months ago. One of the had a skin condition a couple weeks ago. It looked like sores, don't know if he was scratching himself on the shelter or what. I was out feeding them this morning and saw what looked like a white 6" worm come out his rear :hem:. He appears healthy and is putting on weight. I'm getting a little worried, I like my animals healthy.. Haven't had pigs since I was a kid. Seem to spend more time worring about them then anything else. Thinking on giving up on the pigs.. Thoughts, suggestions?


Get some Ivermectin and treat both pigs.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 6, 2012)

Sounds like tape worms to me. Treat them for worms now.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Tapeworms are flat. It was a large round worm. Treat them for stomach worms and it will solve the problem.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

You can use an Ivermectin horse paste wormer. Dispense it onto a peice of bread and fold it and feed to each pig individually and job is done without any fuss. 

Estimate their weight and go a little over, it won't hurt them. That is if they aren't anywhere close to butcher size and even if they are I would still hold them to deworm them and let it get out of their system. Who want wormy meat.....yuck.

Carla


----------



## ranger4327 (Dec 11, 2008)

CJBegins said:


> You can use an Ivermectin horse paste wormer. Dispense it onto a peice of bread and fold it and feed to each pig individually and job is done without any fuss.
> 
> Estimate their weight and go a little over, it won't hurt them. That is if they aren't anywhere close to butcher size and even if they are I would still hold them to deworm them and let it get out of their system. Who want wormy meat.....yuck.
> 
> Carla



something like this? 

DurvetÂ® Ivermectin Paste 1.87%, 6.08 g - 5144639 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

When you start switching back and forth between products make sure you pay attention to concentration when calculating dosages.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Yep, that is perfect. It won't take much. Look at the plunger and notice how the increments are marked. Off the top of my head I believe every little notch is a dose for every 25 lbs. Check to be sure. You will have to estimate the weight of your pigs and then dial the ring on the plunger to that weight and lock it in place. It's better to give a little extra than not enough. Play with a couple of times so you can get a feel for what I am talking about and then dispense the dewormer on the bread and feed it to the pigs. 

Wait at least 18 days to slaughter these hogs.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks so much for this. 

We had the same problem just this week. Like you, I was worried to death and didn't know what to do. Getting a shot in them is about impossible. 

I used the regular Ivemectin drawn up and squirted on bread. They could smell the wormer and turned up their noses the first time. I had to go back and make a real sandwich with cheese and mayo! The boar turned his nose up at that too but gobbled it down on a brownie  

Wasn't sure if I'd done the right thing so this thread has put my mind to rest somewhat. 

Thanks,

Pauline


----------



## natedlee (Jun 6, 2014)

Posting here rather than starting a new thread. I hope it works. 

So I am taking my pig to butcher in 3 weeks and just now today found large white worms in his poop - and he pooped A LOT today. I dewormed when I got him at 30 lbs and have been monitoring his behavior and poop daily and never had reason to need to worm -- until today! :/ He's grown well and acts normal. 

Do I need to deworm and reschedule the butcher date, or leave it alone? When I search Google about it I find the nastiest pictures of intestines full of worms. Yuck.


----------



## loggerbud (Jul 19, 2014)

How much does he weigh


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Fecal will find out but it sounds like you definitely have worms, or rather your pig does. If you have a heavy infestation, which is implied by you seeing any, then I would suggest ivermec or fenbendazole. Or both. Get the pig cleaned out. Observe withdrawal times.

I've shown with double blind fecals on multiple species including pigs that garlic powder works, however I would use a commercial dewormer on an incoming animal. With an outgoing animal to slaughter though the withdrawal times become an issue on the commercial dewormers and I would want 2x time so I might use the garlic strongly instead. Either way the livers may be scarred and rejected at inspection.

For long term prevention good managed rotational grazing makes a world of difference. 

-Walter


----------



## natedlee (Jun 6, 2014)

highlands said:


> Fecal will find out but it sounds like you definitely have worms, or rather your pig does. If you have a heavy infestation, which is implied by you seeing any, then I would suggest ivermec or fenbendazole. Or both. Get the pig cleaned out. Observe withdrawal times.
> 
> I've shown with double blind fecals on multiple species including pigs that garlic powder works, however I would use a commercial dewormer on an incoming animal. With an outgoing animal to slaughter though the withdrawal times become an issue on the commercial dewormers and I would want 2x time so I might use the garlic strongly instead. Either way the livers may be scarred and rejected at inspection.
> 
> ...



Thanks Walter. I decided to go with Safeguard this time around and have a better regiment for our next pig (we only have 1 at a time). According to the package and testimonials I shouldn't have to wait for butcher.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

You might still see white marks on the liver and the liver may get condemned. Won't know until post slaughter. The meat should be fine cooked.

-Walter


----------



## natedlee (Jun 6, 2014)

loggerbud said:


> How much does he weigh



I'm estimating 200-220 right now. My first time but I think I'm in the range.


----------



## loggerbud (Jul 19, 2014)

I would worm him and feed him out to 275lb and than take him to the butcher


----------



## natedlee (Jun 6, 2014)

loggerbud said:


> I would worm him and feed him out to 275lb and than take him to the butcher



Not sure I want to feed / water / clean poop for this guy for another month or 2. Something to consider though...


----------



## cmcpherson (Nov 15, 2010)

highlands said:


> For long term prevention good managed rotational grazing makes a world of difference.


Where can I begin to read up on this?


----------



## HisAngel (Jul 19, 2016)

HELP! There is no way my adult hogs will stand still for a shot, I was reading on here about the use of Ivermectrin Horse paste? Can anyone tell me, how safe it is for use on hogs and what type of dosage would I be using, opposed to what is listed for horses? What is the success with the paste? Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## cmcpherson (Nov 15, 2010)

HisAngel said:


> HELP!


I'm very new at this so take my advice for what it's worth.
I used the past on a piece of bread and they ate it up with no problems.
I kept a close eye on them for several days after and never noticed any issues.
I followed the dosage/weight recommendations.
Go for it.


----------



## Mosherd1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Can you safely worm pregnant pigs due in two weeks? The man I purchased the hogs from wormed them preventativly in May. I see no signs of worms but am wondering if it is a good idea before piglets are born? Thanks!


----------



## HisAngel (Jul 19, 2016)

@cmcpherson ...Thanks for your reply! I ordered some from Jeffer's and it is on the way. Should arrive any day. There is no way I could get a needle in these guys, so was relieved when I found this forum and came across people using the paste. this will make it a LOT easier I am hoping, to get them all done.


----------

